# Two weeks to improve or i'm fired. Please help!



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

I work in retail. It's a relatively small clothing shop for women. I'm eighteen and I started the job about two months ago. When I first got the job I was at college so I applied for a part-time job and only work Sundays and the occasional Saturday. I'm terrible at it.

I try hard to be confident but I feel anything but and until recently I still felt like a kid pretending to be an adult. It's not a hard job but we're encouraged to engage people in conversations and pick out clothes and generally just be very outgoing and friendly but for me that is so hard! 

I saw the difference between the other girls and me almost immediately. They all have this confidence that I don't have and are all easy to talk to although I struggle even with them. Most of them are really quite loud and have these big personalities that I just can't match up to. Despite the fact that I've been there for weeks I only really get on well with two girls and I've worked with far more.

I find that not only does my SA affect how I speak with people but it makes me slow and muddled and I'm always tripping over my words. It's like im in this never ending fog of confusion that makes simple tasks into complex missions and it drives me up the wall.

Anyway, we have monthly reviews and mine was just awful. I was told I wasn't loud enough, didn't communicate clearly enough over our headsets and that I asked managers silly questions. The last one upset me most as I was told they'd all said it behind my back rather than just to my face. Our managers can listen into everything we say over the headset and often intervene to tell us where something is so I had assumed it was okay to ask them where a certain item was as they are the ones most likely to know. Especially since some of the other girls have done it and the layout of the shop is always changing.

I was also told that on host, a position where we stay at the front of the shop and greet everybody and have to be extra social that I wasn't being loud enough. In other words I wasn't selling clothes and being engaging with customers. I greet everybody, say hello to them and what not but she kept saying I didn't which I didn't get and I think its because I can't hold up a conversation. It makes me feel so ****ty.

She told me that I often looked a world away and that the mangers didn't think I was coping well. I wanted to disagree but maybe I'm wrong. I'm trying my best and most of the time I'm very switched on but people often tell me I look very wistful or spaced out or whatever when I'm not.

I need help. I can't expect my managers to understand what SA is like or for them to try and accommodate it, that's not how the world works I just need a way to cope with it.

Sorry for such a long post but any advice would be helpful or even just any stories about how SA has affected you.


----------



## Mt333 (Jun 24, 2013)

Isabel24 said:


> I work in retail. It's a relatively small clothing shop for women. I'm eighteen and I started the job about two months ago. When I first got the job I was at college so I applied for a part-time job and only work Sundays and the occasional Saturday. I'm terrible at it.
> 
> I try hard to be confident but I feel anything but and until recently I still felt like a kid pretending to be an adult. It's not a hard job but we're encouraged to engage people in conversations and pick out clothes and generally just be very outgoing and friendly but for me that is so hard!
> 
> ...


I feel like SA is ruining my life. correction my work life. Things for me didn't get really bad until about 6 months ago. Within that 6 months I've quit the job that I had, went back to a job that I wasn't happy with a few years ago. And now feel more miserable then ever. 
I screw up all the time at work. Forget things that I should remember. And when the "mania" is really bad I feel like I'm all alone and I just want to die. I need help and I feel like no matter what I do, it's never enough. I wish I had some advice on how to deal with this matter but I myself am going through the same thing. I feel as though no one really understands what's going on with me. How could they though, when I dont even understand it. Just know that you are not the only one going through this. I hope with that comes a bit of comfort.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

open body language + fake smile = pretend till the end.

been fired too , it's not that weird. (survival @ work)


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mt333 said:


> I feel like SA is ruining my life. correction my work life. Things for me didn't get really bad until about 6 months ago. Within that 6 months I've quit the job that I had, went back to a job that I wasn't happy with a few years ago. And now feel more miserable then ever.
> I screw up all the time at work. Forget things that I should remember. And when the "mania" is really bad I feel like I'm all alone and I just want to die. I need help and I feel like no matter what I do, it's never enough. I wish I had some advice on how to deal with this matter but I myself am going through the same thing. I feel as though no one really understands what's going on with me. How could they though, when I dont even understand it. Just know that you are not the only one going through this. I hope with that comes a bit of comfort.


It's so hard to deal with when people don't understand but a part of me thinks I couldn't bare for people to know just how vulnerable I feel sometimes. I hope things get better for you. I'm sure that for you, just as it is with me, that it's not a lack of ability, but an overall lack of confidence that holds you back. I sometimes feel that if I were more confident the choices I've made so far would be very different. I've always wanted to act but I could never bare to do it in front of people. It's sad but true that a lot of people will never understand. Certainly not those at work and it just makes life that much harder and work that much more miserable. At least we're not completely alone.


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

forex said:


> open body language + fake smile = pretend till the end.
> 
> been fired too , it's not that weird. (survival @ work)


It's how I've survived so far lol
A big ol' fake smile and overly polite "Hello, can I help you at all today?"


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

^ Yeah I agree, those kind of jobs you just have to kind of "fake it till you make it". Keep a big fake smile on your face at all times. Easier said than done, I know.

Isabel's a really cool name, btw! 

(sorry I don't have any more helpful suggestions)


----------



## SydKat (Jun 30, 2013)

I can completely relate! Every job I've had are customer service jobs and I can fake it well enough but at some point SA definitely gets in the way :|
I work in a sandwich shop and our store has a ton of different combinations of deals you can get so sometimes when I ring up a customer they try to haggle with me and I am absolutely no good at that. I'm still a bit shaky on what the deals exactly are so it completely throws me off when a customer does that because I know they might be right.
I think one of the problems is that because you're not working a lot of hours, it's taking you a while to get into your own rhythm. I think if you stuck at it, you would find your own way to handle that job (even though it'll probably be a different approach than your loud coworkers). 
Good luck!


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^ Yeah I agree, those kind of jobs you just have to kind of "fake it till you make it". Keep a big fake smile on your face at all times. Easier said than done, I know.
> 
> Isabel's a really cool name, btw!
> 
> (sorry I don't have any more helpful suggestions)


I need to get better at faking it then I guess lol Thanks


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

SydKat said:


> I can completely relate! Every job I've had are customer service jobs and I can fake it well enough but at some point SA definitely gets in the way :|
> I work in a sandwich shop and our store has a ton of different combinations of deals you can get so sometimes when I ring up a customer they try to haggle with me and I am absolutely no good at that. I'm still a bit shaky on what the deals exactly are so it completely throws me off when a customer does that because I know they might be right.
> I think one of the problems is that because you're not working a lot of hours, it's taking you a while to get into your own rhythm. I think if you stuck at it, you would find your own way to handle that job (even though it'll probably be a different approach than your loud coworkers).
> Good luck!


 More hours would definitely help, she reviews me as though I'm working full time and sometimes I find it a bit unfair. It's my third review in three weeks time and if I can't fake it by then I'm gone. I was starting to get a rhythm but this review's thrown me off again. If I was just good at conversations and was louder... life would be so much easier. Thanks for your help though


----------



## kat37 (May 22, 2013)

I'd go shopping, mentally take notes how a sales person ( a good one) talks to you and look at it as a controlled script when you are at work. Ask family/friends at home to help monitor your voice and tell you when you are too soft as being loud might feel odd at first.

Honestly I hate loud, pushy sales people so I'd prefer you'd helping me at a store :yes but I understand they need to sell the product.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Find another job.

Seriously.

There are retail jobs out there that are not as intensive as what you're describing.


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

kat37 said:


> I'd go shopping, mentally take notes how a sales person ( a good one) talks to you and look at it as a controlled script when you are at work. Ask family/friends at home to help monitor your voice and tell you when you are too soft as being loud might feel odd at first.
> 
> Honestly I hate loud, pushy sales people so I'd prefer you'd helping me at a store :yes but I understand they need to sell the product.


Thanks that's actually really good advice. I do find it strange being loud, like im being too loud and everyone's going to look at me. 
I hate being the pushy sales person, in my mind I figure that if I say hi and smile people will feel more at ease coming up to me if they have a problem but my manager doesn't see it like that lol


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Find another job.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> There are retail jobs out there that are not as intensive as what you're describing.


Yeah I know, when I go into other shops all I can think is you don't know how easy you've got it lol but in a way I want to push myself. I feel like I have to otherwise I'll always be afraid and I'll never change. 
One way or another I'll probably start looking for a new job soon


----------



## Morrik (Nov 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, society as a whole is just now learning to accept the possibility that mental illnesses can be much more debilitating than physical illnesses. Based on all the responses I have read, the only thing that can be suggested is to practice being fake to the customers or move on to another job. Retail has to be the worst profession for anybody with SA in any variation or form. As you said, you have to be loud, pushy, exuberant and completely personable. If I were in your shoes, I'd be looking around for something different.

Entry level jobs in Customer Service are not as demanding as what you have described and you're not face-to-face with customers... just over the phone and if you're lucky enough, can locate a job that is chat/internet only.


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

Morrik said:


> Unfortunately, society as a whole is just now learning to accept the possibility that mental illnesses can be much more debilitating than physical illnesses. Based on all the responses I have read, the only thing that can be suggested is to practice being fake to the customers or move on to another job. Retail has to be the worst profession for anybody with SA in any variation or form. As you said, you have to be loud, pushy, exuberant and completely personable. If I were in your shoes, I'd be looking around for something different.
> 
> Entry level jobs in Customer Service are not as demanding as what you have described and you're not face-to-face with customers... just over the phone and if you're lucky enough, can locate a job that is chat/internet only.


I feel like quitting because of my SA would be like a failure though. Maybe I'm just being stupid, I don't know, but I'm scared that if I always run away from jobs like these I'll never get better. I try hard not to let SA run my life. I have so little friends I can really talk to because I isolated myself so much in school and I can't bare to let it happen all over again. I always assume I can't do things but doing this or even just lasting until the end of my probation would be proving to myself that I can and I want to although I know losing this job will just be another blow to my confidence. 
I'll admit getting a new job though is very tempting and I find talking over the phone so much easier.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

kat37 said:


> Honestly I hate loud, pushy sales people so I'd prefer you'd helping me at a store :yes


^I agree.

The place you're at sounds pretty intense, rather like being thrown in at the deep end straight away. Even if they do let you go, you might find that having worked there will make other places seem much easier by comparison.

If it helps, it's worth remembering that people often don't really care so much about the _content_ of what you say in those situations. It's more a little social performance that is expected. If you have a bunch of "stock standard' questions to ask everyone, they can help as conversation starters or filler:_ "How has your day been?" "Have you been up to much this afternoon/morning?_ The weather, recent local events etc... And then chat a little about that, being in no hurry to get to the sales pitch.

Those are good to do before you ask them if you they are looking for something in particular, or start your sales pitch. It kind of pads out the conversation, establishes a bit of a relationship with the customer (so they will feel like they should buy something :roll) At the very least, to your manager it will look like you are talking more to customers.

Quantity really is almost more important than quality, I've found. If you only go in with a quick: _"Are you just browsing?",_ or _"Hi, can I help you?"_ or something to which the customer can deflect very easily with a short answer, than there is no real pressure on them to buy.

I found that blatantly copying what the other sales people say word for word helped me as well.

There's one girl at a clothing store I go to who is very friendly and who somehow manages, seemingly effortlessly, to make me feel like I should buy something every time I go there. I cant quite put my finger on how she does it, though. She's not very pushy, at least overtly. It's very subtle. It's like she has special powers :um.

^If I'm there in the next week or so I'll try to take note of how she does it and pass it on


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Bear it out for another month or so. 

If you can't do it, you can't do it. As has been said, there's LOADS of other jobs that are better and won't test your anxiety as much. An ideal place would be one where you feel anxious but aren't judged too much. That way you can improve and still get better and not feel like you're giving up.

I can believe how you feel really easy, especially if you feel if you're the only one.


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> ^I agree.
> 
> The place you're at sounds pretty intense, rather like being thrown in at the deep end straight away. Even if they do let you go, you might find that having worked there will make other places seem much easier by comparison.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely give it a go. My nerves get in the way a lot of conversations like that but I'll definitely try. Wish I had that girls special powers! lol 
Yeh, would defo help me out if you could, thank you


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

wmu'14 said:


> Bear it out for another month or so.
> 
> If you can't do it, you can't do it. As has been said, there's LOADS of other jobs that are better and won't test your anxiety as much. An ideal place would be one where you feel anxious but aren't judged too much. That way you can improve and still get better and not feel like you're giving up.
> 
> I can believe how you feel really easy, especially if you feel if you're the only one.


Yeah, I'll start looking for a full time job soon and try and pick somewhere a little more suited for me


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Meh


----------



## KimberlyAnn Rose (Feb 18, 2011)

Isabel24 said:


> Thanks that's actually really good advice. I do find it strange being loud, like im being too loud and everyone's going to look at me.
> I hate being the pushy sales person, in my mind I figure that if I say hi and smile people will feel more at ease coming up to me if they have a problem but my manager doesn't see it like that lol


Honestly, because of my SA, when I know certain stores have those loud, pushy sales people, I avoid it even when I like the clothes because I don't have enough confidence to tell the person to leave. It makes me feel a little better to know there are sales people out there like us!


----------



## Lilypad (Apr 19, 2013)

Monthly evaluations suck. "They'd all said it behind my back rather than just to my face." I agree with you completely, if they have any remarks on you, they should be telling you and not each other. 

"She told me that I often looked a world away." Like the others said, keeping up the small talk (without big content) will improve your connection with the customers and also lessen their idea that you're day dreaming. It can be anything, the weather, or what's in the news lately, … it doesn't matter. Realizing that what I said didn't matter helped me a lot to talk more. It's just a way to let people know you're there. 

I've never told any boss about my social anxiety, instead I say I get very nervous about evaluations, which they can understand. And I'll ask them to review me in a way that is more comfortable for me. (that is, whenever I do something wrong, telling me immediately is better than at the end of the month, to avoid long negative reviews). 

It's great that you're willing to keep on going. As long as it's not making you break down, you can keep trying. Maybe this job is indeed too much pressure to start off with? Improving anxiety happens when you're not too uncomfortable, but just enough to challenge yourself. 

How did you cope so far?


----------



## Stag (Jul 15, 2013)

Isabel24 said:


> I work in retail. It's a relatively small clothing shop for women. I'm eighteen and I started the job about two months ago. When I first got the job I was at college so I applied for a part-time job and only work Sundays and the occasional Saturday. I'm terrible at it.
> 
> I try hard to be confident but I feel anything but and until recently I still felt like a kid pretending to be an adult. It's not a hard job but we're encouraged to engage people in conversations and pick out clothes and generally just be very outgoing and friendly but for me that is so hard!
> 
> ...


That sounds like the type of place i would hate to go shopping nevermind work. I would probabily enter there think oh my god what was i thinking? I would want to immediately leave but fear that to be suspect without buying anything so instead opt to wander around in a panicked state only to be approached by a staff member who wants to know if their is anything I need?...anything i need? I NEED TO GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE! lol :teeth

Thank god for amazon.com. Oh and kudos for sticking with that for so long. As another poster said this will probabily make other jobs seem easier in comparison.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Stay! I know its tough.. my first day at Popeye's they thrusted me out there and half butt trained me Lol... I was so scared that first day I wanted to cry and actually just run out and quit..but I knew if I did that..it'd be a slap in God's face. Then I can't really see...I need glasses so it made work a bit harder..and that along w/ the fact I was slow to catching on was the reason I didn't get many hours...so I've been off for a week or 2 and imma go back soon so I'm def nervous..but if I runaway..I know I won't get over my fear... I don't want it to rule me life..I mean the worse they can do is fire me Lol..but don't give up.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

The only way we can conquer n defeat this fear is by facing it  
so keep going its hard I know I really do( darn Popeye's and its long menu to memorize) Lol


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

KimberlyAnn Rose said:


> Honestly, because of my SA, when I know certain stores have those loud, pushy sales people, I avoid it even when I like the clothes because I don't have enough confidence to tell the person to leave. It makes me feel a little better to know there are sales people out there like us!


Well I'm glad at least someone is glad I'm there lol


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lilypad said:


> Monthly evaluations suck. "They'd all said it behind my back rather than just to my face." I agree with you completely, if they have any remarks on you, they should be telling you and not each other.
> 
> "She told me that I often looked a world away." Like the others said, keeping up the small talk (without big content) will improve your connection with the customers and also lessen their idea that you're day dreaming. It can be anything, the weather, or what's in the news lately, &#8230; it doesn't matter. Realizing that what I said didn't matter helped me a lot to talk more. It's just a way to let people know you're there.
> 
> ...


I find small talk so hard. It should be easy, but the worse my review the more nervous I get and the harder everything feels. 
To be honest I just feel disheartened. I've tried for ten weeks now and it feels hopeless. I'll stick it out to the end and I'll keep trying but I don't see me keeping this job. 
I never know if I'm improving or not, half the time I'm left feeling like all I do is drag everyone back. I try and tell myself I'm being silly but I can't help how I feel. I don't know, maybe I'm just having a bad day today. 
It's stupid but when I'm on the floor I literally have to tell myself over and over again that 'I'm okay, people don't bite'. Silly. I know, but it helps a little.
Maybe I am pushing myself too much, I don't know, but I don't feel I'm coping very well at all.


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

Stag said:


> That sounds like the type of place i would hate to go shopping nevermind work. I would probabily enter there think oh my god what was i thinking? I would want to immediately leave but fear that to be suspect without buying anything so instead opt to wander around in a panicked state only to be approached by a staff member who wants to know if their is anything I need?...anything i need? I NEED TO GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE! lol :teeth
> 
> Thank god for amazon.com. Oh and kudos for sticking with that for so long. As another poster said this will probabily make other jobs seem easier in comparison.


I know the feeling. You want to relax and walk around but the shop assistants are constantly hanging around like sharks. Makes me feel uncomfortable too.


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sugarslippers said:


> The only way we can conquer n defeat this fear is by facing it
> so keep going its hard I know I really do( darn Popeye's and its long menu to memorize) Lol


I'm trying haha. We can both stick it out together.


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

CeilingStarer said:


> The headsets with managers listening thing sounds horrible.
> 
> Like others have suggested, I'd get out of there. This environment would make many non-SA people anxious.


I'm getting used to them but they're like a constant reminder of being watched


----------



## JeezusKreistSooperstarr (Jul 22, 2013)

Isabel24 said:


> I feel like quitting because of my SA would be like a failure though. Maybe I'm just being stupid, I don't know, but I'm scared that if I always run away from jobs like these I'll never get better. I try hard not to let SA run my life. I have so little friends I can really talk to because I isolated myself so much in school and I can't bare to let it happen all over again. I always assume I can't do things but doing this or even just lasting until the end of my probation would be proving to myself that I can and I want to although I know losing this job will just be another blow to my confidence.
> I'll admit getting a new job though is very tempting and I find talking over the phone so much easier.


You've got to put yourself out there. Even if it means just striking up conversations with random people, it's the only way you'll ever learn. Throw yourself to the wolves. Honestly. Nothing is ever accomplished easily. If you've ever met really confident people, you'd find that they struggled to be who they are and just stuck it out til the bitter end. Learn girl, learn.

Btw, I know it may sound weird but you should try bringing out your angry side and using it as a way to make sales. Seriously. Being a salesperson is all about being the best, and nothing short of it. Instead of being afraid, be angry. Not in a *****y passive-aggressive way. Be angry in a way that you want to prove to everyone that YOU WILL SUCCEED. Don't let your boss or your coworkers win. Prove them wrong. I tried to get a sales job before and they told me I wasn't aggressive enough. The world wants you to fail. Everyone wants you to fail so they can push themselves ahead of you. Don't let them defeat you. Honestly if everyone with SA thought in this manner they would not have SA anymore. At least it worked for me. That's what I really believe you honestly need to do. Be aggressive, and make sure everyone knows that YOU are NOT bull****. Only them will you ever gain any confidence. Good luck.


----------



## geodude (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you really get fired for being too quiet? Sounds like a ****ty deal. I've worked in retail also, so I know how agonizing it is having to deal with people all day. I don't even think it's possible for me to "fake it" the whole time. Kudos to you for sticking with it, and if it ever becomes too much stress for you, just remember it's only a part time job.


----------



## Pacotaco (Jul 15, 2013)

Personally, when I shop in clothing stores I dread having to interact with the salespeople. It sounds mean, but it really just gets me all worked up and anxious about nothing. I just want to be invisible when shopping, it seems.

When I started working at a place which not only has a salon but also sells cosmetics and hair products, I was surprised at how small I felt when I first started. No matter how hard I tried to look really nice and be very upbeat and social, I always felt like a sore thumb sticking out from everyone else. I felt like I was so awkward and inept, and that customers could see right through me. My manager would chide me for asking silly questions, but she was more constructive than anything. (Like reminding me that in retail, it's all about that SKU number, not what the words on the box say.)


You really gotta get yourself to this zone in your head. I call it the "safe zone" especially at the cash register. Just detach everything about who you are from who you are at work, if that makes sense. Pretend that when you walk in that door, you are instantly the most awesome associate in that whole place. Fake the **** out of it. 


Though really, as someone working in retail, I can say it sucks when you have SA and you're forced to wear the headsets (we wear them too, they really help but still) and have random *******s just walk up and start talking at you and deal with the whole retail environment. I myself am seeking something non-retail. It's been a year in retail and I can't stand it much longer. I'm just not cut out for it, like waiting tables.

Good luck with your job hunt, hopefully you can stick it out there til something better comes along.


----------



## MelBryant (Jul 19, 2013)

First of all - I think it's really brave of you to put yourself in that situation - it is a job that requires a lot of interaction and generally extroverted personalities and you're really challenging yourself - that's how we grow.

Secondly - no one will ever thrive in an environment of negativity - you need to focus on what you are doing well at - watch your self talk - boost yourself up if something didn't go well. When you leave work think of all the things that went well for you that day all the things you did right - this is where your focus needs to be - what you focus on is what you'll get more of - if you focus on the negative you'll only bring more of that to you. 

Thirdly - decide what is best for you - is this a job you want to stay in? Perhaps there is a job that is better suited to your skills. I'm sure there are things you could do so much better you may not even be aware of that would put your coworkers and managers to shame - it's never about being 'good enough' it's just finding your differences and using them to your advantage. 

Good on you for getting out there you're bigger than this situation it will only make you stronger 

Good luck!


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

JeezusKreistSooperstarr said:


> You've got to put yourself out there. Even if it means just striking up conversations with random people, it's the only way you'll ever learn. Throw yourself to the wolves. Honestly. Nothing is ever accomplished easily. If you've ever met really confident people, you'd find that they struggled to be who they are and just stuck it out til the bitter end. Learn girl, learn.
> 
> Btw, I know it may sound weird but you should try bringing out your angry side and using it as a way to make sales. Seriously. Being a salesperson is all about being the best, and nothing short of it. Instead of being afraid, be angry. Not in a *****y passive-aggressive way. Be angry in a way that you want to prove to everyone that YOU WILL SUCCEED. Don't let your boss or your coworkers win. Prove them wrong. I tried to get a sales job before and they told me I wasn't aggressive enough. The world wants you to fail. Everyone wants you to fail so they can push themselves ahead of you. Don't let them defeat you. Honestly if everyone with SA thought in this manner they would not have SA anymore. At least it worked for me. That's what I really believe you honestly need to do. Be aggressive, and make sure everyone knows that YOU are NOT bull****. Only them will you ever gain any confidence. Good luck.


I agree, just doing it seems to be the only way to actually improve. 
I'm not sure if I could force the anger but I have my moments when I get so fed up with myself, people, mangers, naturally bubbly girls that all I can think is "Do it! be the best for once in your life!" but it fizzles away pretty quickly and leaves me worst than I started.
I think what I need, and what is similar to what you're describing, is drive. I need more drive to be able to push myself and throw myself out there. I'll try it though, it would definitely be nice to show my manage and get a good review.


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

geodude said:


> Can you really get fired for being too quiet? Sounds like a ****ty deal. I've worked in retail also, so I know how agonizing it is having to deal with people all day. I don't even think it's possible for me to "fake it" the whole time. Kudos to you for sticking with it, and if it ever becomes too much stress for you, just remember it's only a part time job.


Haha thanks  and unfortunately I think they can


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pacotaco said:


> Personally, when I shop in clothing stores I dread having to interact with the salespeople. It sounds mean, but it really just gets me all worked up and anxious about nothing. I just want to be invisible when shopping, it seems.
> 
> When I started working at a place which not only has a salon but also sells cosmetics and hair products, I was surprised at how small I felt when I first started. No matter how hard I tried to look really nice and be very upbeat and social, I always felt like a sore thumb sticking out from everyone else. I felt like I was so awkward and inept, and that customers could see right through me. My manager would chide me for asking silly questions, but she was more constructive than anything. (Like reminding me that in retail, it's all about that SKU number, not what the words on the box say.)
> 
> ...


Yeh, I felt a lot like that, felt like I just stuck out and customers would see through me. Still do a little.

I try to tell myself that I know what I'm doing. Often I tell myself not to panic lol I can do it, it's all easy. Works sometimes too.

Yeh, headsets can be useful, especially when I'm on fitting room but such a pain in the arse at the same time haha

Thanks, good luck to you too and well done for sticking it out .


----------



## Isabel24 (Aug 13, 2012)

MelBryant said:


> First of all - I think it's really brave of you to put yourself in that situation - it is a job that requires a lot of interaction and generally extroverted personalities and you're really challenging yourself - that's how we grow.
> 
> Secondly - no one will ever thrive in an environment of negativity - you need to focus on what you are doing well at - watch your self talk - boost yourself up if something didn't go well. When you leave work think of all the things that went well for you that day all the things you did right - this is where your focus needs to be - what you focus on is what you'll get more of - if you focus on the negative you'll only bring more of that to you.
> 
> ...


Thank you  Yeh negative talk is something I do a lot and once I start I can't seem to stop. I'll definitely start trying to focus on the more positive things 

It's definitely not a job I want to stay in. If anything this job has proven to me that retail is not something I enjoy at all. I'm looking to go back to college, maybe uni if I can next year, I don't know really but I know retail is not my calling lol


----------

